# Tutors in Dubai



## summer2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi
Instead of sending my daughter to school (she will be year 2 in September) I am looking into tutors. I have found a UK company but they are very expensive. Does anyone know of a company in Dubai that provide tutors. Preferable I would like them to be available during school time so she can do the clubs after school.
thx


----------



## LockStockBarrel (Jul 6, 2011)

summer2011 said:


> Hi
> Instead of sending my daughter to school (she will be year 2 in September) I am looking into tutors. I have found a UK company but they are very expensive. Does anyone know of a company in Dubai that provide tutors. Preferable I would like them to be available during school time so she can do the clubs after school.
> thx


Put an advert for tutor wanted on Dubizzle. You'd most likely need someone who was a qulaified primary teacher and who was married to someone else with a visa but i'm not sure.


----------

